# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Los pantanos que abastecen a Asturias, casi llenos, aseguran el suministro

## JMTrigos

Artículo de La Nueva España 27-4-2016.

http://www.lne.es/cuencas/2016/04/27...n/1917881.html




> Campo de Caso, L. M. D. Nunca llueve a gusto de todos. Así reza el dicho popular, pero lo cierto es que las abundantes lluvias de las últimas semanas han hecho un gran favor al sistema de suministro de agua de Asturias. Los embalses que abastecen al centro de la región, el complejo formado por los pantanos de Tanes y Rioseco (en Caso y Sobrescobio) y el de los Alfilorios (Morcín) se encuentran prácticamente llenos, superando el 91,2% de su capacidad. Una situación en la que no se habían visto desde hace más de un año. Estos próximos días, con la previsión de seguir lloviendo, ayudarán a rellenar prácticamente por completo las reservas de agua de las que dependen tres cuartas partes de los asturianos.
> 
> Los pantanos de Tanes y Rioseco, en el parque natural de Redes, almacenan 33,8 hectómetros cúbicos de agua (su máximo es de 37,55), lo que supone que están al 90,02% de su capacidad. En las últimas semanas el agua embalsada en este complejo no ha hecho más que aumentar progresivamente, gracias a la lluvia y al progresivo deshielo de la nieve de las cumbres. Ambos embalses son el principal almacén de agua potable de la región. A su pie se encuentra la depuradora de Cadasa, en la que se potabilizan hasta 3.200 litros de agua por segundo. El pantano de los Alfilorios, por su parte, está al 96.87% de su capacidad: contiene 7,9 de los 8,16 hectómetros cúbicos que puede llevar.
> 
> Estos últimos meses han sido relativamente atípicos en lo que se refiere al ciclo de acumulación de agua en la región. Tras el verano y el inicio del otoño, sobre los meses de noviembre y diciembre las reservas comienzan a aumentar, para llegar a su máximo en la primavera. Esta vez, los pantanos empezaron a llenarse, pero el final del otoño y las primeras semanas del invierno fueron anormalmente secos. El año se cerró con los pantanos al 62% de su capacidad, y han tardado casi cuatro meses para alcanzar los niveles normales de la primavera, almacenando 41,8 hectómetros cúbicos y situándose al 91,21% de sus posibilidades. Con los actuales niveles de agua, el abastecimiento para la zona centro parece asegurado de cara al próximo verano.

----------

HUESITO (27-abr-2016),Josito1969 (28-abr-2016),perdiguera (27-abr-2016),REEGE (01-may-2016),sergi1907 (27-abr-2016)

----------

